# Big game hide



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone have a tanned deer or elk hide I can have or buy condition is not that big of deal just needs to have hair on it I will be using it to train blood tracking dogs thanks I am in Utah county


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chukarflusher said:


> Does anyone have a tanned deer or elk hide I can have or buy condition is not that big of deal just needs to have hair on it I will be using it to train blood tracking dogs thanks I am in Utah county


I'm not so sure you would want a tanned hide. A tanned hide with hair has a distinct odor, but it doesn't smell like the real thing.

Can you use dogs to pursue elk or deer?

.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

You are right goob I need a green hide sorry and yes you can in Utah use them to track wounded game on lead


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This time of year, road kill would be your best bet, check with the DWR about picking up a recent kill.


----------

